# Need a few different shirt designs printed



## kcinnick (Oct 24, 2012)

We are equipment shopping to set up Dye Sub and Plastisol transfers and just through conversation we have 3 people that want shirt orders. I am not ready for printing, and I don't want to do my first shirts as customer orders, I want to print my own shirts and work out the kinks first!

Anyway, two of the shirts need to be cheaper, like a Guildan soft style and one needs to be a higher quality performance shirt.

Shirt 1 will be a cheaper guildan, 1 color print, back will be a louisiana outline with a Kettle bell marking Baton Rouge and the Crossfit boxes name across the bottom of the Louisiana boot and the front will have the crossfit boxes logo on the front chest. I have the Logo Artwork, not the back Graphic though.

Shirt 2 - A 2 color design for the crossfit box front and back on a tri blend shirt, I have the logos and fonts

Shirt 3 - For a cancer fundraiser, probably 1 color, burgundy print for multiple myeloma, fundraiser is working on slogans, the patient is unsure if she wants her name on the shirt, working out that detail now...

Where would I go to sub out jobs like this, I have wholesale accounts with many blank providers, but I am not quite ready to do these myself. The graphic designer I am going to use is off "interning" for the summer, so I won't have access to them until the fall, which is when I planned on ramping things up.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## highspark (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi are you still looking for someone to print your t-shirts if so can you email me the details to [email protected] and I will sort out a price for you where are you based many thanks andy


----------

